# Help me buy a subwoofer!



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 24, 2010)

Well lads howz it hanging!
Well here's the story!

I own a yamaha AV Receiver RX-V363 and 2x Tannoy mercury f1 customs speakers.
Now I want to buy a nice subwoofer!

Currently I am going to probably buy from Ebay as I am from Ireland.

I am looking at this:
HYUNDAI-MULTICAV-8-ACTIVE-HOME-CINEMA-SUBWOOFER-BEIGE


I am using this system for my PC btw.
Tiz a normal sized room, not too big or too small!

I listen to music often such as BASSDRIVE internet radio. Plenty of music with a lot of bass.
I watch plenty of movies and tv shows on it too and also I play plenty of games.

I know nothing about subs so I need your help!
I only want to spend 100 euro if at all possible!
Cheers!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the Shack!
It is difficult to say what would work well because most of us do not know what is available to you locally. Are you able to get Velodyne or Elemental Designs in your area? The Velodyne impact10 or the AD A3S would run you in that price range and are decent subs.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers.

Well I can't get them as I believe they are american based?
I am going to buy online tho. Ebay will be my choice.
I can see the Velodyne impact10 there for 170 then over 100 for shipping!
That's nutz!!

I want to stay close to 100-150 at the very most!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if you have a dealer close to you that sells SVS subwoofers. They in my opinion are the best available. The PB10NSD would come close in price to what you looking for. They have several UK sights listed here


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually I should go into my local store and check it out.
Maybe I might find an SVS or something better for a good price!

I will have to go check the store out 2moro if I can


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

SVS dont have a UK distributor now, instead the UK one has moved to a European one called L-Sound. As your close to the UK, another excellent option are BK subwoofers. You can find info on them here. For a budget of £500 and under BK are your best option, Once you go past £500, then SVS are the best option for best VFM.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

